# Stag Beetle Breeding Set-up PLASTIC REPLICA



## Gsc (May 27, 2007)

Check out this mini replica of a stag beetle breeding setup...complete with a tiny critter keeper on ebay...awesome...I love the japanese culture and their attention to detail in any hobby they pursue...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Detailed-Miniat...ryZ29434QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cacoseraph (May 27, 2007)

nice

they have like 20 big kid bug toys/models in their ebay store. cool frogs too


----------



## Wade (May 27, 2007)

That is a testimony to how popular beetle keeping is in Japan! There was a mushroom company that decided to maket the LIVE dynastine scarabs that turn up on the same logs they use to raise their mushrooms. They chose to sell them in vending machines, and the machines were sold out within hours.

You can buy rotten logs in Japanese pet stores, and grocery stores even sell the jellied diets!

Wade


----------



## Gsc (May 27, 2007)

I was in the Marine Corps on mainland Japan (Iwakuni) in 1995...then on Okinawa (Island below japan) in 1996....  I wish I would have been into bugs then....I think about it all the time....


They sold BEER in vending machines on the side of the road...the beetle vending machine is very cool.

The japanese were very friendly to me and I had a great time...wish i woyuld have spent more time flipping logs and stuff int he wild...they have soem really neat roach species... and I could have searched out some of the stores selling live beetles... oh well!

Graham


----------



## Stylopidae (May 27, 2007)

It's too bad the beetle hobby isn't as popular here in the states. Here in America, we have some amazing stag beetles.

Thankfully, we have two incredible hercules beetles on the market 
That I can't seem to find


----------



## CURARE (May 27, 2007)

that is a statement :worship: , i can´t understand it,too.you have a lot awesome Cetoniidae,Dynastidae and Lucaniidae in US, america in general, these damn  laws :wall:.


----------



## Gsc (May 27, 2007)

For the most part, maybe us americans are lazy and don't want to invest the time in something...kinda sad...not everyone...just a big majority of the public... I wish we were more DEDICATED to hobbies (be it whatever you are into)... I'd love to walk into a grocery store and buy some rotten wood & beetle jelly....  I tried once working with an adult pair of atlas beetles, but by the time I had gotton them, the male died within a week....  beetle grubs are hard to come by here in the US (Guess I too need to dedicate more time into going out and collecting adults and working on producing my own grubs).  Orin McMonigle does alot with US species I believe...I know he has a couple of good books out on them...


----------



## CURARE (May 28, 2007)

by the way ,i think it is nothing to do with lazyness.
 it can be really boring waiting a year or more (as example:Megasoma sp)until grown up to adult and adult live then only some months  :Lucaniidae and Cetoniidae are better ,often faster cycle (larve to adult) and some Lucaniidae often live long as adult.i have at the moment some wildcaught Proscopoilus natalensis and i can see them now about half a year .
and like you said without market ,it is always difficult to start.but beetles are the greates insectorder and for me ,really interesting.but i found nearly all kind of insects /athropods/reptiles/frogs interesting .
for the atlas that is really sad,perhaps they were wildcaught?these dissapointing feelings ,i often had with wildcaught.but if everything works fine and cocoons hatch ,beetles are looking perfect ,beetles start to mature (beetles are really pornostars,i would say they only eat and fuck ,whole day  ),next generation is found.good feelings overcome me.and beetles never get boring , from easy to impossible , there is everything to find.i can understand Orin good.


----------



## Gsc (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know...I paid $350 US for the adult pair... They were the MOST AMAZING THINGS I HAVE EVER SAW!  To open a container and see this HUGE beautiful beetle crawl out made my heart skip a few beats... Pictures are impresive but to see the REAL thing IN Real life is truly amazing.  I hope to one day try them again.  We now have access to beetle jelly in the US from a few people... mor einfo out there now (or at least I found more out and will be more educated)....  I'd love to see these beats again in person!


----------



## CURARE (May 28, 2007)

Gsc, 350$  ,damn laws :wall: ,i have to settle up US/Japan,perhaps i will become rich one day .
i ve thought a little bit about the japan/asian beetlemarket,perhaps it depends on traditionals.
i think asian have a flavour for betting.please if some asian are reading this correct me if i am writing bullshit  . when i visited phillipines,longtime ago , i saw chickenfights, and i ve read somewhere that lucanidsfight in asian was also popular.same for cricketfight in china , i ve sen in TV,that is still now there popular? betting for the winner cricket and breeding winnercrickets is a big honour.equal for breeding big lucanids and dynastids in japan ??


----------



## Wade (May 31, 2007)

There is a beetle hobby here, but because exotics are blocked by the USDA it is limited to the natives (unless you go underground), but we do have some neat ones. I rear Dynastes tityus and, more recently, D. granti. Captive bred D. tityus adults have been know to live up to a year after maturity. My personal best is about 10 months. 

American stags are a bit more difficult. I had a pair of WC Lucanus elaphus last year, but was unable to get larvae.

Wade


----------



## loxoscelesfear (May 31, 2007)

*dynastes and lucanus*

had success rearing tityus, my target species this summer is lucanus elaphus, i am j/ at the northen limit of their range and they are proving very difficult to find.  but yeah, beetles are great


----------



## Dorcus (May 31, 2007)

$350?!? Wow, that's WAY overpriced... When I went to Malaysia for a trip, I found 8 of them.... Too bad couldn't bring them back live...


----------



## bugmankeith (May 31, 2007)

They chose to sell them in vending machines, and the machines were sold out within hours.

I saw those on a show I couldnt believe it when I saw it at first. I know someone in Okinawa, Japan but I wont be getting any beetles or anything.

Those toys are cool because of the high detail. The keychains are nice!


----------



## JungleGuts (May 31, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Check out this mini replica of a stag beetle breeding setup...complete with a tiny critter keeper on ebay...awesome...I love the japanese culture and their attention to detail in any hobby they pursue...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Detailed-Miniat...ryZ29434QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



I bet you already ordered about 10 of them, lol


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 1, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> $350?!? Wow, that's WAY overpriced... When I went to Malaysia for a trip, I found 8 of them.... Too bad couldn't bring them back live...


Which is why they're overpriced.

I'm hoping to find some pseudocapreolous this year, and I should have some D. granti arriving soon.

I'm going to try to selectively breed the D. granti and see what comes of it.


----------



## Gsc (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe they were overpriced, but where else in the US can you find live pairs of Atlas beetles... After seeing them in person...IF I WAS SET UP CORRECTLY...and they were a young pair that would lay eggs... I would easily pay that amount again for them... they are worth every penny in my book!  They look almost like toys!  Beautiful!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 1, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Maybe they were overpriced, but where else in the US can you find live pairs of Atlas beetles... After seeing them in person...IF I WAS SET UP CORRECTLY...and they were a young pair that would lay eggs... I would easily pay that amount again for them... they are worth every penny in my book!  They look almost like toys!  Beautiful!


all the bugs look like toys to me. i think that is why i don't keep deadly scorpions =P


----------



## galeogirl (Jun 4, 2007)

What a cool little toy!  Graham, you always find the best stuff.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 4, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Maybe they were overpriced, but where else in the US can you find live pairs of Atlas beetles... After seeing them in person...IF I WAS SET UP CORRECTLY...and they were a young pair that would lay eggs... I would easily pay that amount again for them... they are worth every penny in my book!  They look almost like toys!  Beautiful!


Oh, yeah. I'd have paid twice that amound had I had the money.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah, i also luv these "tonka toys":drool:


----------



## CURARE (Jun 6, 2007)

For all interested in Chaclosoma, i breed them


----------

